

SSD Awesome (AKA a great marketing campaign) - dfield
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96dWOEa4Djs&fmt=22

======
aristus
Nice: you can defrag a Windows drive in 5 seconds.

Sad: in 2009 you still have to defrag your Windows drives.

